# are pegs compatible with MTB rear axles?



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey, I was thinking I'd really like a rear peg for park stuff, how can I find a peg thats compatible? my rear axle is 10mm,


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes. However 10mm axels don't hold up well with pegs in general.


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

thebigred67 said:


> Yes. However 10mm axels don't hold up well with pegs in general.


why don't they hold up well? and what sort of peg would I need to buy to be compatible? WIll it matter if its a Quick release wheel?


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

It really depends on the quality of the axle. Standard Bykes and Wheels Mfg axles both seem to hold up pretty good for being 10mm.

When you pair them with Primo Jewels axle nuts, it just gets better.

Running the above I've only bent the axle a little and have never stripped out.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Lickqid said:


> why don't they hold up well? and what sort of peg would I need to buy to be compatible? WIll it matter if its a Quick release wheel?


I assumed that you had a solid axle. I woundn't run one with a QR. Does it have a derailure?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

typically pegs are meant for 14mm axles (which are incredibly rare in the mtb world).

If you have a quick release wheel, don't even think about it, that is unless you swap out the axle for the above mentioned "wheels manufacturing" solid 10mm axle. This will help, but for super hard use, I wouldn't expect much, except bent parts. Could still work though, unless your trying insane grinds and super high stalls, etc.... also, you have to make sure your dropout has a nice smooth solid surface for the peg to butt up against.
and never ever get a thread on peg.
also, if you have disc brakes, I wouldn't run pegs on the disc side, and ixnay on the peg if you run a derailleur...


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

thebigred67 said:


> I assumed that you had a solid axle. I woundn't run one with a QR. Does it have a derailure?


no gears, I run it SS, can't I just replace my QR axle with a bolt on?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Lickqid said:


> no gears, I run it SS, can't I just replace my QR axle with a bolt on?


yeah, you can depending on what hub you run, and if a solid bolt on axle is made for it. It is nowhere near being as simple as taking out a QR skewer and sliding in a solid axle... more than likely you'll need super thin cone wrenches as well for the disassemble of the hub...


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> typically pegs are meant for 14mm axles (which are incredibly rare in the mtb world).
> 
> If you have a quick release wheel, don't even think about it, that is unless you swap out the axle for the above mentioned "wheels manufacturing" solid 10mm axle. This will help, but for super hard use, I wouldn't expect much, except bent parts. Could still work though, unless your trying insane grinds and super high stalls, etc.... also, you have to make sure your dropout has a nice smooth solid surface for the peg to butt up against.
> and never ever get a thread on peg.
> also, if you have disc brakes, I wouldn't run pegs on the disc side, and ixnay on the peg if you run a derailleur...


I'd be running it on the opposide side of the brakes, and it wouldn't get hard use, I'd just like to have one occasionally. What peg would I need to buy for a 10mm axle, I see on danscomp that a lot of them can go with 3/8" axles, which is almost 10........is that what I'd need? or a specific peg of some sort


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Lickqid said:


> I'd be running it on the opposide side of the brakes, and it wouldn't get hard use, I'd just like to have one occasionally. What peg would I need to buy for a 10mm axle, I see on danscomp that a lot of them can go with 3/8" axles, which is almost 10........is that what I'd need? or a specific peg of some sort


yeah, 3/8ths is what you want (some people run bmx front hubs on QR dropped forks but occasionally need to file them just a tiny bit).
but don't support dan the swindlin' man... buy from a core shop, like albesdotcom, or staff-bmxdotcom, etc...


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

So yer a rightsider. hehe Do you have tools? Cone wrench mostly. The axles are ten bucks most places so if you do bend one not a real big deal. I agree with the Jewel axle nuts. Buy chromoly axles. 3/8' is about a 10mm. I have even seen dumb a$$ mechanics switch them up.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh yeah a sproket protector for the front. It is really easy to plant that thing and turn it into a taco.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> but don't support dan the swindlin' man... buy from a core shop, like albesdotcom, or staff-bmxdotcom, etc...


Dan the man is gone, but the corporation is not.
Here's a write up.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

get a 10mm steel axle, im 110 lbs and i run a novatec bolt on and its kinda flimsy, soon to be switching to an atomlab GI


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

J-dogg said:


> get a 10mm steel axle, im 110 lbs and i run a novatec bolt on and its kinda flimsy, soon to be switching to an atomlab GI


I'd think that going from a cassette hub to a thread-on freewheel hub would be a downgrade. :skep: 
I always thought the novatec's were tanks!


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i think its an aluminum axle though, but the hub is the sh!t


----------

